# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  где находитесь?

## иван смертин

Харе  Кришна!скажите пожалуйста,где можно брать книги Шрилы Прапхупады без посредников?то есть где находится ББТ в Москве?спасибо :smilies:

----------


## vijitatma das

По всем вопросам, связанным с приобретением книг в Москве, вы можете обратиться по электронной почте thebbtmas@gmail.com или по телефону +7(926)010-8005 (Падманабха дас).

----------

